# Wish Me Luck



## Jon (Aug 1, 2009)

So - After lots and lots of time and effort - I'll finally will test for NREMT-P on Tuesday morning.

Any last words of advice?


----------



## medicdan (Aug 1, 2009)

*GOOD LUCK!!* 

Sleep well, relax, and take questions one-at-a-time.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 1, 2009)

*Goodluck!!*

It's pretty easy! You'll do fine!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 1, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> *GOOD LUCK!!*
> 
> .



Ditto.... 

R/r 911


----------



## daedalus (Aug 1, 2009)

It is about flippin time! You'll do fine.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 1, 2009)

You'll do great man! Good luck!


----------



## AlphaButch (Aug 1, 2009)

Remain calm. Good luck. Remain calm. Get rest. Remain calm.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 1, 2009)

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 1, 2009)

Good luckB)


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 1, 2009)

2nd time through the class...........

You better pass or I'll hunt you down.


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Aug 1, 2009)

stay calm, read the whole question, and read the answers all the way through. If you are not sure on a question break it down and rationalize out the answer. It was not that hard at all. I honestly felt more stress and felt I did worse on my basic exam!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 1, 2009)

If you are stuck on a question, ask yourself "What would Rid do?" and pick that answer.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Aug 1, 2009)

Don't rush yourself, and good luck.


----------



## daedalus (Aug 1, 2009)

Sasha said:


> If you are stuck on a question, ask yourself "What would Rid do?" and pick that answer.



You had me with some tears in my eyes from that one. I will remember that when I take the registry.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 1, 2009)

Sasha said:


> If you are stuck on a question, ask yourself "What would Rid do?" and pick that answer.



My vote for post of the month!!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 1, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Good luckB)



Yeah, what he said.


----------



## NJN (Aug 1, 2009)

What everybody else said X2. You can do it!!!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 1, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> My vote for post of the month!!!!



Woohoo. What did I win? A get out of ban free card, perhaps?


----------



## ultimatefailure (Aug 2, 2009)

good luck sir


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 3, 2009)

Pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass 














pass


----------



## Sasha (Aug 3, 2009)

Tuesday morning, not monday morning, love. You're a day early.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 3, 2009)

Well crap.


----------



## medicdan (Aug 3, 2009)

Jon, eat a good dinner, and get to sleep early (if not already). Wake up tomorrow AM, have a light breakfast and test! Take it one question at a time, and relax.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2009)

Good luck Jon!

Go to bed early, eat a good breakfast, and take your time.

You know that as a Paramedic you'd get a 65% salary increase here at EMTLife.  Talk to ffemt, he's in charge of issuing checks.

Good luck!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

Let's try this again......



Pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass pass














pass!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 4, 2009)

Tell us good news!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't fail.  If you apply these words it will turn out well.


----------



## Jon (Aug 4, 2009)

*I PASSED !!!*

I actually took the exam this AM... scheduled for 8am... got an early start, and was done by 0820.

My results were posted by 1500 on the NREMT site.

I *PASSED *after 84 questions!

I just need to pass the practical stations on Saturday, and I'm done!


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 4, 2009)

Jon said:


> *I PASSED !!!*
> 
> I actually took the exam this AM... scheduled for 8am... got an early start, and was done by 0820.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## ResTech (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats so awesome... congratulations!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 4, 2009)

Why did you need so many questions?

Congrats fellow Paradork.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 4, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Why did you need so many questions?
> 
> Congrats fellow Paradork.



He's still got practicals not quite a paradork yet.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> He's still got practicals not quite a paradork yet.



Oh my bad well lets pick on him while he's still a worthless lower level.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 4, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Oh my bad well lets pick on him while he's still a worthless lower level.



Let's not! I am still at a lower level too, and I would hate to think you'd pick on me!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Let's not! I am still at a lower level too, and I would hate to think you'd pick on me!



Did you say something?  Nope surely a low level provider would not attempt to address us Paradorks.:wacko:


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 4, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Did you say something?  Nope surely a low level provider would not attempt to address us Paradorks.:wacko:



If we do, rest assured that we will use small words so that you understand...


----------



## Sasha (Aug 4, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Did you say something?  Nope surely a low level provider would not attempt to address us Paradorks.:wacko:



:[ But daddy... you still owe me a pony. You can't ignore me yet!


----------



## paccookie (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats!  Now, go blow them all away on those practicals!


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2009)

See, my patented dual "pass pass pass pass pass" dance worked.


You better be doing the same thing for me in March!


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats! Go pass them practicality tests, ya hear?


----------



## MMiz (Aug 5, 2009)

Jon said:


> *I PASSED !!!*
> 
> I actually took the exam this AM... scheduled for 8am... got an early start, and was done by 0820.
> 
> ...


Jon, that's awesome, congrats!  I'm proud of you!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 5, 2009)

Jon said:


> *I PASSED !!!*
> 
> I actually took the exam this AM... scheduled for 8am... got an early start, and was done by 0820.
> 
> ...


 
Let me add my voice to the thundering herd...

Congratulations! Now go get 'em on the practicals


----------



## Jon (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok - an update. I took the NREMT-P Practicals... and passed all of them... EXCEPT for Pt. Assessment (Trauma).

I think I know what I did wrong - I wasn't aggressive enough, early enough, with airway management.

Now I need to sit and wait for a chance to re-test the one station... so that I can then start looking for a job.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 9, 2009)

You're almost there.  When will you have an opportunity to retest?


----------



## Jon (Aug 9, 2009)

As of right now, it looks like 8/31... I'm trying to get an earlier date, but I don't know yet.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 9, 2009)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Jon (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok... I re-tested my one station yesterday, and I passed.

Now I have to wait for all the paperwork to catch up to me so that I can get that big envelope from the NR and the State.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sweet!  Way to go!


----------

